# Toro 524 Friction Wheel Maybe?



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Have a Toro 524 Snowthrower and adjustments only allow me to go in forward or reverse. I was thinking it is just the friction wheel is worn out but not sure. How much rubber should be on the wheel?

Is the drive shaft and friction plate supposed to have any play? I noticed that I can move it backwards and then it slides forwards back into position.

MN 38040
SN is 4001226


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Why don't you post some pic's or a vid of this problem that is presenting itself onto us. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

I was thinking of that after doing some searching on here. It's the original friction wheel and the was a lot of rubber dust in there.

I have a guy coming out to cut some tree roots from my sewer lateral so maybe after he's gone I can get some pictures and a short video if the weather holds out.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

eshernius said:


> Have a Toro 524 Snowthrower and adjustments only allow me to go in forward or reverse. I was thinking it is just the friction wheel is worn out but not sure. How much rubber should be on the wheel?
> 
> Is the drive shaft and friction plate supposed to have any play? I noticed that I can move it backwards and then it slides forwards back into position.
> 
> ...


I could be a smart azz and say if you want to go left and right you need to use the handlebars:welcome:. you say you have forward and reverse:icon_smile_big: Are you saying you have no speed control as far as forward and reverse, like you only have one notch that works for forward and one for reverse? Or are you saying you get no reverse? Friction wheel drives are really very basic, there is a drive platter that runs off the engine. Depending on where the friction (rubber) wheel is placed upon that platter with regard to it's center, dictates forward or reverse. Some of the older Toros had the entire friction wheel bracket and reduction gear move and not just the friction (again the rubber wheel) move. If you have the belly pan off you should be able to watch the corresponding movement of the shift/gear lever and the friction wheel as it corresponds to the platter. If you are missing one movement (forward or reverse), note the location of the friction wheel. Forward will be to one side of center and reverse to the other side of center of the platter that runs from the engine. Normal operation would allow near full platter travel of the the rubber friction wheel from center to outside. Reverse only moves a bit out from center. Further out, more speed to the unit. Closer to center less speed.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

eshernius said:


> I was thinking of that after doing some searching on here. It's the original friction wheel and the was a lot of rubber dust in there.
> 
> I have a guy coming out to cut some tree roots from my sewer lateral so maybe after he's gone I can get some pictures and a short video if the weather holds out.


unfortunately the forum won't let you post pictures until you've made 10 posts, soooo.... look around, I'm sure you'll find a few places to say Hi! and then you'll be good to go!


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

I videoed the movement of the drive shaft and friction plate but cant figure how or where to upload it. I was trying to do this on photobucket and I'm pretty sure it was possible but it don't work now.

The problem is that I have to make adjustments so that I either only have forward or reverse. I'm not sure if it is just the friction wheel or it could also be something with drive shaft and friction plate moving.

Any idea of where I might be able to host a video?


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

At the top of the photo buy the yellow arrow you can see the amount of space between the friction disc and the bushing. I can push the driveshaft by hand so that the friction disc is up against the bushing. Do you think that there should be this much movement? Might be about 1/2 an inch.








Save​


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had the same problem with my 724, ended up being the friction disk. From that picture you included it looks like your wheel is pretty shot since it is flat all the way across.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

There was a lot of crumb rubber in there that I cleaned up so I could inspect things and about a 16th of an inch is still visible from the side.

Anyone know if the driveshaft will slide up and down and how much play is normal? Seems like the belt is acting like a tensioner from keeping it from sliding but I would imagine that once the friction wheel engages things are going to shift..


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Is there a spec on the end play or movement of the drive shaft forward and back?


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

I can easily get a friction wheel and install it but dont want to do it if that's not the only problem. I need to know if the drive shaft is supposed to slide back and forth in the bushings and how much movement is okay.






Is a link to a video of the movement


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Go to this page and download the Toro service manual that Shryp posted the link for.I don't believe your exact model of blower is listed,but I think your blower's wheel drive system is covered.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...toro-two-stage-snowblower-service-manual.html


----------

